# Chukar Chili or any upland bird



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yesterday made a chili out of birds.
4 Chuckar breasts and a pheasant breast cubed- browned and seasoned.
Took about 1/2 cup or so diced onions,and a cup of diced frozen garden salsa peppers and sauteed them in a soup pan.
Put in some Chicken broth ( 2 cans) and a cup of dark beer ( optional) stir often then
a baggie of garden frozen corn( could use the cans of Mexi-corn in the store)
2 cans of kidney beans.
1 can of diced green chili peppers and added a dried crushed jalopeno
2 cups 1/2 and 1/2.
2 tbl spoons cummin
3 tbls spoons flour or corn starch
bring to a boil and then add browned bird chunks.
simmer for 20 o 30 minutes and let thicken s needed

you can tone down the peppers and less heat if you like but that and a beer yesterday was excellent.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Great timing. I was just looking at some frozen Sandhill Crane and wondering what to do with it!

Are you drinking the beer or putting it in the chili?


----------

